

Product Hunt vs. TechCrunch - joewaltman
http://www.vetpronto.com/blog/product-hunt-vs.-techcrunch

======
DigitalSea
"When you step back and think about the use cases for TechCrunch vs. Product
Hunt, it kinda makes sense. People go to TechCrunch to read news. People go to
Product Hunt to discover (and try) new products."

Or perhaps it highlights just how far the mighty have fallen (TechCrunch). The
site has never been the same since Arrington left, while I do not doubt they
get a heap of traffic still, Product Hunt for me is the place to go to find
awesome new startups. Once-upon-a-time I used to go to TechCrunch to find new
startups to try. I love Product Hunt, great site.

